# Video's



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

If you guy's are interested i'll upload the parts on the DVD that actually show the Piranha, the best parts i think. I have the dvd cut up into little video's, better quality.

Caribe's(spelling?) - 3mb


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

I for one am enjoying these snipets from the 'Wolves In The Water' film. I am a Red Belly owner (6) any chance that u may upload the section on the reds next please.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Please share all snippets! Thanks man!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks man, as a Cariba owner i appreciate it!


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice video, please post more!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

yes more please


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

I love your videos









Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet..thanks


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Here's the rest of the video's, i think i might be missing 1 or 2, but most of the dvd is here.

Video

Video

Video

Video

Video

Video

Video

Video

Video

Video


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks for the vids








does anybody have the full version to download


----------

